# Wife walked out



## Cloaked

Wife walked out because I will not smash the computer to prove my "love" to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

She cheated on you, right?


----------



## bandit.45

Or she cannot stand him posting here on TAM.


----------



## GusPolinski

Just gave your first thread another glance and I guess all I can say is...

CONGRATS!!!

:yay: :yay: :yay:

Seriously, you're probably better off w/o her.


----------



## Cloaked

Hope1964 said:


> She cheated on you, right?


Yes, with a lower value male.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked

bandit.45 said:


> Or she cannot stand him posting here on TAM.


She dislikes what I have learned and applied from here. She thinks it's ruining our marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt

Is this a Troll???
Come on now...........


----------



## jack.c

Cloaked said:


> She dislikes what I have learned and applied from here. She thinks it's ruining our marriage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



i think she ruined your marriege. did you tell her goodbye?


----------



## Cloaked

jack.c said:


> i think she ruined your marriege. did you tell her goodbye?


No. I haven't said a thing to her. I am just trying to make sense of it. What I have come up with is she is either bored in the relationship and this is how she is spicing it up or she is trying to create a "justifiable" reason to end the relationship so she comes off as an innocent taken advantage woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

180.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

It seems that in your case you need to decide....

The wife???

The computer???


I think I know which one is winning out right now.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Palmela?? so sorry.


----------



## sammy7111

I think the computer needs to win


----------



## nickgtg

The computer can't cheat nor talk, it wins.


----------



## Cynthia

She is simply manipulating you. It's not about the computer. It's about her not wanting you to talk to anyone about what is going one, so she has greater freedom to manipulate you.
If she can't live with your boundaries, she can't live with you.


----------



## Voltaire2013

Cloaked said:


> Wife walked out because I will not smash the computer to prove my "love" to her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would remind her that the fact you are still with her proves plenty. What drastic acts has she undertaken to 'prove' her love for you? 

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Cloaked

Voltaire2013 said:


> I would remind her that the fact you are still with her proves plenty. What drastic acts has she undertaken to 'prove' her love for you?
> 
> Cheers,
> V(13)


She has done some changes but I can't think of any due to my anger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdbaker

Lower value male affair = Self Esteem Issues (imho)

Anger at your seeking help/advice/compassion from others = She has control issues, specifically she wants you controlled and input from anyone else would certainly threaten that.

Her leaving over a silly gesture = Her trying to reassert her control by giving you reason to begin appeasing her again, or maybe forgiving her for something else she's done, etc.


My advice: Quit playing her game. It's 180 time. Don't reach out to her, don't eagerly engage her if she reaches out to you, don't try to win her back. Just start focusing on you, and see what happens.


----------

